# who wants to start salt water !!



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

who wants to start a salt water reef ?
i have a 9 galon tank biocube stile tank theres a back compartment and round corners some rock a pump and porwer compact lighting almost evey thing you need to start a salt water reef tank. 
its free to any one who is seryus about a reef tank

i can give you established watter but other then that you will need : salt, sand, hydromater or refractomiter filter floss and a heater

feel free to pm me with any questions 
this is only an offer for people who dont already have salt water as i want to help some one in starting up


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very generous of you Scott! Can't wait to get Anthony's old one myself, though my wallet is in no hurry lol
Nice so see so much generosity going around the forum lately


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

R toes included?  Nice little tank, now i wish i didnt have a saltwater tank already lol


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

This is a very generous offer, somebody will get to enjoy a salty tank probably the start of more soon to follow after they fill this one lol


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Now that's what we need more people promoting salt water. Way to go Scott!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice of you Scott. Way to go


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Wish I could go for this, sadly, I don't feel confident enough in myself yet ><
Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks guys !! 
looks like some ones taking it looking forward to seeing it set up !!!

Fishy_Addiction reefing isnt that hard my reefs get less of my time then my guppy and cherry shrimp tank lol if u got any questions about seting one up feel free to pm about seting one up

Claudia i will have to think about including toes  lol


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I don't have consistancy at all is the issue though. Dx I can see myself missing cleanings or adding too much salt etc. sadly I have my time spread amongst two fresh tanks, fattening a baby crested gecko, giving my rats attention when they won't shut up on the wheel because they want attention. Lol.

Maybe I'll turn my 10gal LED into a nano marine. But then at the same time i',m probably moving back east in Oct or for sure mar next year. I don't know if my mom would be able to run salt on her own. s:

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

as long as its our secret i clean my 29 bio bi weekly i didnt clean for 3 months one time lol


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Scott... you have me thinking. You know I have been on the verge of starting a SW tank 

Not sure if I have time though.... hmmmmmmm


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

you can set them up so its not alot of work just is more expensive lol


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Money is something I don't have much of. XD 

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Very nice of you Scott hope you found a good home...way to go!!!


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow. I really would have been into salt allot earlier with offers like that. Tank, set up, instruction, advise, and help. All for the price of learning what a way to unload some work and gear..


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i only have the one tank but if any one wants um always happpy to talk salt


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

scott tang said:


> i only have the one tank but if any one wants um always happpy to talk salt


Yes, always a pleasure to talk about sw tanks with you Scott.

You should look at working at one of the LFS with a sw section I know you are quite knowledgeable (WON'T even qualify that statement with "for your age").

I know you are always learning and ready to share what you've learned about fishkeeping, which is a key to long-term success and sanity.

Anthony


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Does it count as having a SW tank if mine is still just a pile of gear in my dining room? Cool deal for someone. I think I'll just stick with the 90g plan. Very generous of you.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Great gesture. Scott, that is very nice of you. Way to go.
Whoever gets this would definitely be very happy.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok little Update the tank was picked up and is going to start its cycle in a few weeks I've been told can't wait to see it up


----------

